# When to sow grass seed?



## karenjj (31 January 2010)

Hi, as title really, when can I re-seed my small paddocks? They have turned to mud over winter :-( I read I have to keep the ponies off them for 4-6 months after re-seeding? Also, can I do it myself by just sprinkling seed (they are 1/2 acre big each) or do I have to ask a farmer to do it for me only I'd have to pull down a few fences for that I think! Thanks


----------



## JamesEarwaker (31 January 2010)

Some people say September/October is the best time for grass seed but personaly i dont think it matters (not over winter tho) april-may time always a good time, do alot end of march throw till may on re-seeds.
Depends how accurately you want the grass? By hand is fine as 1/2 acre isnt much, but if you knew someone who could do it they could get it on more evenly all over.


----------



## star (31 January 2010)

i've got about half an acre that could do with re-seeding as well.  can i literally just throw the seeds on?  is it best to have wet or dry weather?  i know nothing about grassland management.  how much do grass seeds cost?


----------



## JamesEarwaker (31 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
i've got about half an acre that could do with re-seeding as well.  can i literally just throw the seeds on?  is it best to have wet or dry weather?  i know nothing about grassland management.  how much do grass seeds cost? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Depends on what the state the ground is in when you come to seed it, i must admit i never just spread grass down, always go over with the grass harrow, this opens the soil up so you get more seed/soil contact and then normaly harrow after or roll, you dont want it to be wet but if you could do it so you get a spell of rain after its been done then always works nicely to give it a bit of a water.
Have a look on here http://www.thegrassseedstore.co.uk/ give you some sort of idea on grass types/prices.


----------



## Magicmadge (31 January 2010)

I reseeded a small paddock last year by hand, not as much as 1/2 acre though. I bought a bag of paddock seed from my local farm shop about £35 i think but i didn't need it all.. I sowed it in April and by the end of the summer i allowed them to pick at it a little bit. They have been on it sometimes over this winter when the snow was here and i fed them their haylage in that paddock. It seems to be holding up ok.


----------



## star (31 January 2010)

actually thinking about it mine is prob smaller than half an acrea - it's just the bit by the gate where they stand in winter, but it's gradually spreading out over the field esp after feeding a lot of hay this winter.  Cant harrow or roll as the only entrance into the field is a narrow gate.  i'd have to take fences down to get machinery in and cant see YO letting me do that!


----------

